# Who's planning on tearing em up this weekend?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im planning on hitting the 2 smallest ponds i know of this weekend. I figure ill hit em in the afternoon after the sun shines all day to warm em up. I don't know water temps currently but i figure the big gals who imo are the first to spawn will be active. I assume they'll be in about 4-7 fow staging pre spawn. 

I don't think lizards will be hot yet since the bass have no eggs to guard yet. Probably throw some big spinners and bluegill patterned cranks since they should be loading up on protein pre spawn.

Ill let you know how i do.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Water temps were in the low 40s last weekend, but that's up here near CLE where the big lake has been keeping things a little cooler.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Well....... I hope I'll be tearing them up on Sunday. First time out this year, and first tournament of the year out at Mosquito. I have no idea what kind of water temperatures I'll be looking at. My guess is low 40's. Planning to start the day throwing suspending jerk baits, shaky heads, and medium to deep diving crank baits out in deeper water. May mix in a Carolina rig, as well. Later in the day I'll be in shallow, primarily flipping and pitching a jig and pig to shoreline cover. I'd love to find some weeds out in 4' to 6' or water, but I have a feeling that after that extended draw down last year, weeds are going to be hard to find. Should be an interesting day.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Well....... I hope I'll be tearing them up on Sunday. First time out this year, and first tournament of the year out at Mosquito. I have no idea what kind of water temperatures I'll be looking at. My guess is low 40's. Planning to start the day throwing suspending jerk baits, shaky heads, and medium to deep diving crank baits out in deeper water. May mix in a Carolina rig, as well. Later in the day I'll be in shallow, primarily flipping and pitching a jig and pig to shoreline cover. I'd love to find some weeds out in 4' to 6' or water, but I have a feeling that after that extended draw down last year, weeds are going to be hard to find. Should be an interesting day.


Good luck!! 

I'm heading down to Buggs Island (Kerr Lake), NC about 2am... staying til Monday afternoon. Prespawn is in full force down there. Won't be long and it'll be on here! Our first tourney is end of April.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dan44149 said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> I'm heading down to Buggs Island (Kerr Lake), NC about 2am... staying til Monday afternoon. Prespawn is in full force down there. Won't be long and it'll be on here! Our first tourney is end of April.
> 
> ...


My dad and his buddies are leaving for lake Norman on sat. We used to go to buggs island and really liked it there.

I'll be kicking off the tournament season on Piedmont Sunday. Have no idea where to go or what to throw yet. I've logged about 4 hours on the water so far this year. Gonna definitely be a "follow your gut" kinda day....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> My dad and his buddies are leaving for lake Norman on sat. We used to go to buggs island and really liked it there.
> 
> I'll be kicking off the tournament season on Piedmont Sunday. Have no idea where to go or what to throw yet. I've logged about 4 hours on the water so far this year. Gonna definitely be a "follow your gut" kinda day....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know that feeling! I've got 0 hours on the water this year....


----------

